# Some Inlayed Duck Calls



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Still not perfect but I am getting closer.... Walnut with American Holly & African Blackwood Inlays. Coco Single reed insert..


Cocobolo with Box Elder Burl Inlays & ABW Single reed insert.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Those are really nice Robert.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks cool. I did a pen on the African Blackwood last week....it's not easy to get a smooth polish without any scratches on the blackwood. That call reminds me of the Doppler effect LOL You did a great job


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Just WOW.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Very nice Robert!! Those colors really "pop" but I have a sudden urge to play some Backgammon!!! Lol


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys.. I was going for a Cue stick look but Backgammon works too! LOL


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Very nice work!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Robert, those are very nice. You do such great work


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Robert A. said:


> Still not perfect but I am getting closer.... Walnut with American Holly & African Blackwood Inlays. Coco Single reed insert..


Are you sure it's not African Blackwood with American Holly inlays? Sweet Calls


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

No it is in fact walnut, the walnut appears darker in the photo.. Then Holly then ABW.


----------

